# Can frozen sperm be moved internationally?



## gelatogirl

Aussie in London thinking of continuing tx in Aus. Prob a stupid question but can my DH's frozen sperm be sent there, and if so does it cost a fortune? Any idea who we would arrange this with? Our local clinic or the Australian one? Hope someone might have already looked into this. 

Thanks,

GelatoGirl x


----------



## Birchie

Hi Gelatogirl,

Yes, sperm can be moved but I'm not sure about shipment to Australia. I moved my DH's sperm from UK to Spain in 2007 and the cost was £650. There was a fair bit of paperwork involved too. 

I used a very good courier service and I can recommend them, 

Kynisi Courier Systems 
201 Grange Road 
London 
SE1 3AA
Telephone 020 70640884

(Ask for Kosta) he's a really nice guy and very helpful.  He's quite hard to pin down as they are very busy, but if anyone can help you, he's the man!

Best of luck,

Birchie xx


----------



## Apple Orchard

I live in Scotland and my husband had sperm retrieved in June. How does it work taking the sperm abroad? Are there different companies who offer this service? I would love to hear from someone who knows how to go about arranging this. Thank you!


----------



## Birchie

The courier company sorted everything out with regards to the actual transportation and export documents.  Once you have found a courier, you would need to contact your clinic and notify them of your intentions.  Our UK clinic sent out some forms for my husband to sign.  I also had to type up a letter on my husband's behalf, which basically outlined why we wanted his sperm shipped abroad.  (It's the HFEA that require this information). You can get some information on exporting sperm from their web site.

I have heard of couples arranging to take samples abroad themselves, but you would need to purchase the special container for transporting the sperm in the liquid nitrogen. I'm not sure on the cost, but I believe it does work out a bit cheaper this way, although you would need to sort out all the export documentation and paperwork for the airline and customs yourself, which I would imagine could be a bit stressful. 

I'm not sure if there are other courier companies offering the same service. Might be an idea to ask the clinic where your husband's sperm is already stored. 

Best Wishes 

Birchie


----------



## Nadia2412

Awww Birchie, looks like you are on your own on this thread love,  

 you keep taking away to yourself, honey!    

I've pm'd you but your inbox is full, will try later on

Much love 

M.R x


----------



## gelatogirl

Maryrose said:


> Awww Birchie, looks like you are on your own on this thread love,


Hey Birchie, I'm reading with interest but have been to busy to reply. Not to say your replies and the info they hold aren't appreciated. So you just keep on answering and us random strangers will be reading gratefully. I've looked up Kynisi on the web and not found a website but plenty of references to them on other Fert. websites worldwide. Made me wonder how on earth you get into being a specialist embryo courier.....the mind boggles. Has to be better than me leaving the goods in transit when I go to the loo in Singapore or something!

Cheers my dear!

GG xx


----------



## Ruth

We recently had embryos moved from us to Australia so is possible though do not know cost.

Ruth


----------



## fairyhill

Hi, I am wondering if anyone could tell me which licensed clinic would sell and send me donor embryos.  Its just a thought.  Rather than keep going over etc etc, and to have the transfer at my clinic here in Britain?
Thank you ever so much.
How about Ruth's clinic?
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth

Any country that keeps it´s donors anonymous such as Spain would not be able to transport embryos to UK as they would have to disclose identifying information on the donors for the HFEA to allow them into the country and we can´t do that.

Ruth


----------



## fairyhill

Thank you very much indeed.
I wonder where to start to see if any other countries would do same?  Anyoune know ?
XXXXx


----------

